# „Clip- Geschwindigkeit/-Dauer“ – schlechte Qualität beim exportieren



## christianpaul20 (19. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade ein Musikvideo geschnitten und arbeite im Progressiv-Mode. Das Rohmaterial wurde auch als Frames (Progressive) aufgenommen. 

Ich habe viele kurze Clips verwendet, die ich „künstlich“ über den Befehl „Clip- Geschwindigkeit/-Dauer“ beschleunigt habe.

Nun ist mir folgendes aufgefallen: Wenn ich in Premiere die Vorschau anschaue, dann wirkt alles ganz normal. Eine Szene die normal vorher 50 Frames hatte (also 2 Sekunden) und von mir auf das doppelte beschleunigt wurde (1 Sekunde), läuft jetzt sauber und perfekt in 25 Frames ab, anstelel von 50. So soll es sein, in der Vorschau schaut es also perfekt aus.

Mein Problem ist, wenn ich das fertig geschnittene Video rendern möchte, dann werden diese Szenen nicht so perfekt wie in der Vorschau einfach durch Frame auslassen gerendert, sondern es entstehen hässliche „verzahnte“ Bilder. Wenn man sich die einzelnen Frames nach dem rendern anschaut, dann hat man keine Einzelfotos mehr, sondern es sieht so aus, als hätte Premiere je 2 Frames zu einem gerechnet.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wieso das so ist? Was man dagegen machen kann? Ich möchte unbedingt einfach nur saubere Einzelbilder haben und keine „gemorphten“ Frames, denn die Bildqualität wird dadurch schlechter.

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich eigentlich wirklich alles probiert habe. Avi, MPEG2, auf DV-Band ausgeben, als Einzelframes exportieren usw. Und das natürlich mit den verschiedensten Einstellungen: Standbild optimieren Ja/ Nein, Progressive/ Interlaced, Zusammenfügen Ja/ nein usw. Ich bin wirklich am Ende und jetzt wäre eine Lösung des Problems wie ein Wunder!

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## goela (20. Juni 2005)

> sondern es entstehen hässliche „verzahnte“ Bilder


Wo ich das gelesen habe, fällt mir spontan nur ein: "Interlaced". Jedoch schreibst Du, dass du alles probiert hast! Komisch!

Meine Frage und Anregung: Hast Du schon mal in den Projektoptionen: "Keine Halbbilder" probiert?

Ausserdem, welche Premiere Version verwendest Du?


----------



## christianpaul20 (20. Juni 2005)

Vielen Dank!

Ich benutze Premiere Pro 1.5


Ich habe jetzt doch die Lösung gefunden und möchte euch diese auch nicht vorenthalten.

1. Habe ich festgestellt, dass wenn ich mein Schnittfenster auf "Höchste Qualität" stelle, dass dann dieser "hässliche Effekt" auch schon zu sehen ist. Nur bei Entwurfsqualität schaut es sauber aus. Somit war mir klar, es muss irgendwie direkt an einer Einstellung intern an Premiere liegen.

2. Lösung: Den betreffenden Clip markieren - Clip - Video-Optionen -  Halbbild - Und in diesem Feld ist dann bei mir standardmäßig immer: "Geschwindigkeitsänderung beim Überblenden von Frames“ aktiviert - Das Häkchen einfach wegmachen und schon gibt es keine Probleme mehr!

Frage: Ich muss das jetzt für jeden einzelnen Clip einzeln machen, alle Auswählen und dann - klappt nicht.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich alle mit einmal vom "Häkchen" befreien kann?

Vielen Dank

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## XtremeCJ (26. Juni 2006)

Muss den alten Thread leider nochmal ausgraben....
Ich hab mir brav die Trial von Adobe Premiere Pro 2 gezogen, um meinen lang geplanten YoYo-Clip zu realisieren. Bei meinen Tricks gibt es ein paar Stellen, die ich hervorheben wollte, indem ich einen kleinen Zoom und eine kurze Slow Motion rein bringe. Is auch kein Problem. Das Problem is eher, dass ab und zu eben ein Frame doppelt ist.
Ich weiß net, ob von 1.5 zu 2 die Unterschiede sooo groß wurden, aber ich finde die Optionen wie "Geschwindigkeitsänderung beim Überblenden von Frames“ oder bei den Projektoptionen "Keine Halbbilder" net.


----------



## axn (26. Juni 2006)

Rechtsklick auf den Clip im Schnittfenster - Haken bei "Überblenden von Frames" weg, bzw. "Halbbildoptionen" - "Halbbilder immer zusammenfügen".

mfg

axn


----------

